# can anyone tell me what breed is this???



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)




----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Possible an Indian Fantasy.
Daryl


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Looks like a crossbreed to me. Indian fantail with maybe some Jacobin mixed in.

Margaret


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

the same as in your avitar, a fantasy.


----------



## vintar_boy (Dec 10, 2009)

my avatar is indian fantail


----------



## seanG (May 30, 2009)

Indian Fantasy would be my guess


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

vintar_boy said:


> my avatar is indian fantail


oh, looked like alot of feathering on the neck in your pic, this old lady needs some glasses.... thought Indians had just a crest on top of the head. fantasy pigeons are still new and could look just like an Indian or like the pic you posted... I think both breeds a beautiful.


----------



## lance_harmon (Oct 18, 2008)

*Fantasy*

That would be a Fantasy.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

As said Indian Fantasy


----------



## pegasusloft (Nov 6, 2010)

The Indian Fantasy was recognized by the NPA in 1984. It was originaly a three breed composite combining the genetics of Indian Fantails, Jacobins and Saints. In 2010 the breeds name was changed to the American Fantasy. You can view more Fantasy pictures on my site at www.pegasusloft.net


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

pegasusloft has some pretty pics up, of pretty birds..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I know this is an old thread but I thought the American Fantasy was a different breed, focusing on getting the tail more fanned while the Indian Fantasy stayed looking like the bird above.


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

A bird like the one above with a fantail like the show fantail would be quite something thats for sure!


----------



## pegasusloft (Nov 6, 2010)

*fantasy*

The standard can be seen in the NPA Book of Standards. The American Fantasy is the Indian Fantasy. They are still a work in progress.


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

looks like a potato head bird to me ha ha . looks like you took the head of a jake.and a body of a fantail and the neck of something else and slammed them together .. lol


----------



## laughingdog (Jun 14, 2011)

Bad quality Indian fantasy, as American version has tail like American fantail, and much more exaggerated muffs, crest, and wing feathers.


----------

